# Newegg introduces Bitcoin support



## D. Strout (Jul 1, 2014)

As geeks, I know many of us here use Newegg for our tech purchases. That's why I'm sure a lot of you will be happy to hear that they now accept Bitcoin payments. That is all.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad to see more BitCoin and alterna-currency support by more traditional, large companies.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2014)

I am waiting for Ebay/Paypal to join on the BitCoin movement.   When that happens, some serious momentum will happen.


----------



## Cloudrck (Jul 1, 2014)

It's about time, I got tired of paying high taxes at TigerDirect for large items.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice!

I bought a pair of pants from Overstock.com with BitCoin, returned them and was refunded via BitCoin, then bought a drying rack for wet laundry from them.... with BitCoin!

Pretty rad.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

...one-day pants?  You monster.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 1, 2014)

Newegg accepts Bitcoin* via Bitpay

*Bitcoin, of course, meaning cash from Bitpay


----------



## texteditor (Jul 1, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Nice!
> 
> I bought a pair of pants from Overstock.com with BitCoin, returned them and was refunded via BitCoin, then bought a drying rack for wet laundry from them.... with BitCoin!
> 
> Pretty rad.


Overstock posted some statistics about their Bitcoin sales a while back

The most frequent item purchased by bitcoiners? Bed sheets


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

CNET published an article about this, does a good job covering some of the implications of such a large retailer getting on board: http://www.cnet.com/news/bitcoin-gets-buy-in-from-newegg-the-tech-focused-retailer/


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 2, 2014)

Bitcoin as a payment processor is pretty cool, must admit. We just added bit-pay, seems like a good time with companies like newegg getting on board.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 2, 2014)

What is gonna happen when Bitpay runs out of VC money to give to businesses in exchange for people's coins? Nothing about their business model makes sense


----------



## dave (Jul 2, 2014)

I would guess that bitpay makes their money buying and selling the coins on the market, with the usual spread.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 16, 2014)

Quick update: Newegg is offering 10% off up to $100 (in other words, max $10 off) if you pay with bitcoin and use promo code BITCOIN.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazon>Newegg any day.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 18, 2014)

The only problem (I've found) is that BitPay's withdrawal thresholds are very high, £1000 before you can get a payout in GBP. That's hard for a starting-out host but easy for a company like Newegg.


----------

